

I am Lawrence Lessig - AMA - sofal
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/loetb/i_am_lawrence_lessig_harvard_law_professor/

======
cleverjake
submitted by "deleted"?

~~~
ktsmith
Probably a fake.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/loetb/i_am_lawrence_le...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/loetb/i_am_lawrence_lessig_harvard_law_professor/c2ub4lq)

